# Taken directly from facebook - King Brown....



## slim6y (May 11, 2011)

Here's a direct copy and paste of the caption and the photo attached:

"That would scare the crap out of us all !!!!

Now that's a snake...

A King Brown in Branxton, NSW, Australia.
Of the Cobra family as most Australian snakes are - - One of the most deadliest snakes in the world."







Comments of course are welcome


----------



## slim6y (May 11, 2011)

ps - sorry if it's been posted before - this the first time I've seen it - but I am sure it's been around the block a few times


----------



## Red-Ink (May 11, 2011)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dihsmaj (May 11, 2011)

slim6y said:


> Here's a direct copy and paste of the caption and the photo attached:
> 
> "That would scare the crap out of us all !!!!
> 
> ...


 
What IS it?


----------



## Specks (May 11, 2011)

yes defininetly a brown to anyone that thinks it isnt. never seen one that big before 



Plimpy said:


> What IS it?


 
its a king brown


----------



## Eddie2257 (May 11, 2011)

now that is a snake!!!!!! wouldent mind something that big a deadly in my colection.


----------



## slim6y (May 11, 2011)

bucky said:


> this was posted yesterday


 
Sorry, I tried to search - but it turned up negative - and the site is going so slow that I decided to go proactive and post


----------



## Defective (May 11, 2011)

Holy crapola!!!!!! :/


----------



## Chris1 (May 11, 2011)

holy geebus!!!


----------



## snakeluvver (May 11, 2011)

I was thinking "Woah holy crap" but it doesnt look too snakelike on second glance.


----------



## snakelady-viper (May 11, 2011)

Its A fake.
Reptile Park sent representitives up to checked it out they declared it false.
The guys that took the pic are nowhere to be found??


----------



## wranga (May 11, 2011)

cough lol believe what you want


----------



## damian83 (May 11, 2011)

almost looks like a painted clay statue to see if any sick bastards try to run it over and **** there car up in the mean time
ive thought about doing it


----------



## Specks (May 11, 2011)

mate i was totally joking
i am not that gullable
haha would hate to think if somone did think it was real



bucky said:


> im guessing your not to familiar with elapids because there is no way that is a king brown. for a start its in the wrong part of the country and second its way to big for a mulga. its probably something like a king cobra if it is actually a snake but to me it looks like a piece of polly pipe thats been modified to scare people.



..


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

thats only a baby


----------



## Darlyn (May 11, 2011)

I've seen it's mother, she lives in Loch Ness


----------



## Morfias (May 11, 2011)

When I first saw it the other day I thought scrubby due to the size but after staring at it for a while it didnt look right at all so I was doubtful it was even real
:-/


----------



## Red-Ink (May 11, 2011)

Somedody lost a spotted python in Branxton?


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (May 11, 2011)

if i seen a ven that big id thorugh my own mum down in front of it just to get away from it lol


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 11, 2011)

man these hoaxes are gay, 

after we all know its a ....................KEELBACK!!!!!!!!


----------



## redlittlejim (May 12, 2011)

paintshop pro ninja strikes again


----------



## slim6y (May 12, 2011)

So - has someone formally identified it? Even if it is photoshop, is it in Braxton? Is it in Australia? Where did the photo first originate? What is the snake? Is it as large as it looks? All these questions remain unanswered....


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 12, 2011)

and so they shall remain unanswered,from that distance ,photoshopped and in an unknown location,a guess is about as close as you will get.

it looks like it could be a photo of a black snake thats been photoshopped too look about 6m long.
from that angle there is no way of telling for sure so its best forgotten about someone just made it for attention.


----------



## MrsHungry (May 13, 2011)

id say it was a fake... the shadows from the trees dont seem to match up. i have photoshop myself and really if i did one u wouldnt notice the differance lol. but if it is real id say maybe a blackheaded python, but being in braxton would mean its out of place, maybe a lost pet that got the taste of sheep, lol, i know blackheadedes get big ive seen them cross roads out west of gladstone.


----------



## -Peter (May 13, 2011)

ooh, so shiny...


----------



## hrafna (May 13, 2011)

omg! somebody lost their pet king cobra!!!!!


----------



## saximus (May 13, 2011)

Whether or not it's fake, why does it have to be pointed out that it's from the Cobra family? Does that make it more scary for people who don't already understand our own snakes?


----------



## Karly (May 13, 2011)

I got sent the same photo on email yesterday only this time it was seen in Cardwell... you can tell it's Cardwell because of the sugar cane in the background.....

Gee this snake moves around alot!


----------



## SnakeyTroy (May 14, 2011)

Someone emailed this photo to me the other day too. I thought if it is an actual snake there has definately been some photoshop involved to stretch it's length considerably.


----------



## wranga (May 14, 2011)

since when do king browns come from around braxton (near newcastle nsw)? and if im not wrong, it looks like sugar cane growing it the background. and i dont think theres cane growing around braxton


----------



## slim6y (May 14, 2011)

wranga said:


> since when do king browns come from around braxton (near newcastle nsw)? and if im not wrong, it looks like sugar cane growing it the background. and i dont think theres cane growing around braxton


 
You're not wrong - hence why this sort of email hype is just for attention more than anything... The fact is - this photo was taken outside my home in South Otago (NZ).... And who would know the difference??


----------



## Perkele (May 14, 2011)

i got this three times at work this week and each time it had a different location. if the photo was real (assuming it isn't) that snake would be about 10m long (looking at fence posts etc).

reminds me of that shot of an african rock python which floats about being called a scrubbie...


----------



## sookie (May 14, 2011)

Maybe it is the loch ness monster.i mean c'mon,scotlands a dark cold place where it drizzles all the time,who says it didn't want a sea change.backpacking it's way across the country,eating what it catches,sleeping under a million stars every night.living the aussie outback experience.


----------



## Snakecatchers (Feb 6, 2012)

Sadly it was a hoax..... Snake Catchers :: King Brown Snake Hoax Branxton


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 6, 2012)

Snakecatchers said:


> Sadly it was a hoax..... Snake Catchers :: King Brown Snake Hoax Branxton



Really????


----------



## Snakecatchers (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah but not photo shopped! It was made to slow cars down. Very cool!


----------



## AndrewHenderson (Feb 6, 2012)

snopes.com: King Brown Snake

it's not real


----------



## PMyers (Feb 7, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> I've seen it's mother, she lives in Loch Ness



And its father has grown fur and claws, and currently resides near Gippsland somewhere...


----------



## Sissy (Feb 7, 2012)

Had a big brown at my back door in Bargara, (Bundaberg, QLD) and yes I'm sure they get that big in the wild.... his head was at the dripping tap in the corner and his body stretched back out toward to water tank.... and no way was I going to leave my little people out there playing under the clothes line... should have thought to take a photo... 
Didn't have such a dark head and this snake looks to have dark colourings down the back so.. but it's impressive never the less... I'd stop and have a doris.... saw a beautiful red bellied black crossing the road the other day (well month) and he commanded a lot of people's attention.. 
not sure where Branxton is tho...


----------



## Snakecatchers (Apr 20, 2012)

The RBB does command a lot of attention. Whilst he/she doesn't kill many they surely so some damage. A magical snake to see up close.


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 21, 2012)

SissysMum said:


> Had a big brown at my back door in Bargara, (Bundaberg, QLD) and yes I'm sure they get that big in the wild.... his head was at the dripping tap in the corner and his body stretched back out toward to water tank.... and no way was I going to leave my little people out there playing under the clothes line... should have thought to take a photo...
> Didn't have such a dark head and this snake looks to have dark colourings down the back so.. but it's impressive never the less... I'd stop and have a doris.... saw a beautiful red bellied black crossing the road the other day (well month) and he commanded a lot of people's attention..
> not sure where Branxton is tho...



Lol. Little people. Cute.


----------



## Pado2087 (May 2, 2012)

aparently my mums friend took this photo...


----------



## Elapidae1 (May 2, 2012)

She must know my aunties friends mothers from the bowling club then


----------



## Bluetongue1 (May 3, 2012)

It has been posted at least twice before (not including yesterday) to my knowledge. As best I can recall it is a model that was placed beside the highway to film the reactions of passing motorists. I cannot remember the details but they are on a thread in here somewhere. So I would not waste my time trying to ID it. My personal opinion, formed when I first saw the picture, is than the posture is totally unnatural - the way the head is raised and held and the lack of lateral curves that snakes need to move forward.

Bet it got some great reactions though!

Blue

EDIT: Sorry, I missed a whole page of posts.


----------

